# hymer 700s mercedes



## 96184 (Sep 1, 2005)

I've just purchased a 92 model having returned from Australia to tour Europe. The people I bought it from didnt really use it that much (600kms in one year) and also didnt know a lot about it. To the left side of the steering wheel just above floor level (left hand drive)is a red lever, can anyone enlighten me please. Also any other relevant hints or tips would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I'm amazed this hasn't had an answer yet!
Try these people. They are very good. http://www.dmiuk.com/comp_contact.php
Hope you get an answer soon. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi unstuck
Is it a lever or is it a big red switch?

If you turn it anticlockwise (or it may be clockwise... sorry memory fade at his time of night...) and pull gently backwards towards the drivers seat I believe it should come out in your hand. If this is the case then it is the coach power kill switch, and with it removed all the power (12 volts) should be disabled in the coach itself.

Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## 96184 (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you both for your help
Tom


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Don't keep us in suspenders! :? 
Have you sussed what it is?
There is probably a 700 owner saying "I've got one of them, never did work out what it was!" right now! :wink:


----------



## 96184 (Sep 1, 2005)

*hymer 700s*

sorry to keep you in suspenders, Kieth was bang on the money, it is a kill switch ! Thanks again for your replies.
Unstuck !!!


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Enjoy it! 8) 
I'm madly jealous! :roll:


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

We're in a 1988 Hymer B544 and I managed to work out the killswitch early on. However about 6 inches abouve this we have a pull switch. Black knob on a silver fitting. Only small. I've tried to work out what it does to no avail. I suspect it's after market but please feel free to correct me.

I've checked it isn't immobiling the ignition, switching off the fridge or similar.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*mercedes S 700 1992 , did you know !!!*

these models s-class,

i own the s-class 660[ S ] means mercedes .
these models like to be serviced regular , oil should be changed every 4500 mile,s tappets like to slide , get noisy . pay attention . tell me how many km,s has it traveled if you do not mind me asking , i only ask because i worked for mercedes in the commercialwork shop as a mechanical fitter for 30 year . these were the best of the best it is based on a 410d chassis 4500kg. dead weight . a pulling machine with engineering at it,s best . just browsing the net been off a while , seen your question . thought i would say some thing that may be of help .

all the very best , denton.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Merctoby -If I can hijack this thread to ask another Merc question?
I have a red light on the panel to the right of the instrument panel. ie the same panel as the heater controls. Its LHD.
This light is always on!!do you have any idea what it may be?


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi aultymer,

do you have aircon? merc like a light on when aircon is off :roll: 
simon


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

[/quote]hi aultymer,

do you have aircon?


> I wish!!!
> 
> Thanks, good try.
> 
> An auto gearbox is second on my wish list after aircon in an otherwise perfect layout for the 2 of us. BUT that red light bugs me!!


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Shot in the dark. Step sensor?

It took me a while to work out that i'd left the step down. I was too busy thinking my brakes had failed. When the step's down on our 88 Hymer the handbrake light stays on - no buzzer or the like.

Do you have any other warning of the step being down when you pull away? That would eliminate my theory.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks jimbo, but there is another light for the step. 
Sorry for the hi-jack but the big red switch is the hab kill switch and I thought there may be some relationship with the aforementioned light. 
It never goes out (unless I were to remove the battery). 
My reason for asking was in case anyone else had one and to find out what I should do if it does go off!!!!
Thanks to all who tried.
Warm regards from a now windless west of Scotland.

Alan.


----------

